# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ποιος θέλει BB τώρα! - Νότια Προάστια

## Danimoth

*Ας γίνει αυτό το thread ένας τρόπος επικοινωνίας για όσους ψάχνουν για bb links!* 

*-lakis: Κόμβος Τιτάνας #8221- Άγιος Δημήτριος*
3 IF έτοιμα -> Αστυνομικά Ηλιούπολης, Βόρεια Ηλιούπολη, Καρέα, Δάφνη, Κέντρο

*-antony++: Κόμβος antony #7032 - Π.Φάληρο*
2 IF έτοιμα -> παραλιακή Π.Φαλήρου, Καλλιθέα, Ν.Σμύρνη, Συγγρού, Κουκάκι, Λυκαβηττός, Πειραιάς

*-sw1klk: Κόμβος sw1klk #10139 - Κερατσίνι*
2 IF

*-Κόμβος Peacefull Warrior #8726 - Άγιος Δημήτριος*
1 IF
*
-Κόμβος Dragonfighter #4749- Αργυρούπολη*
2 IF a, 1 IF b

*-tserts: Κόμβος #10120, tserts-home, δήμος Βούλας.*
1IF έτοιμο

*-Neuro, Κόμβος THALI #4260, Αγ. Δημήτριος.*
2+ IFs οπτική προς Φάληρο, Κερατσίνι, Νίκαια.

----------


## DragonFighter

Moi!  :: 
(αν κ μεταφέρω τον κόμβο μου, θα σας πω νέα από τρίτη, καθώς θα πιάνω αρκετούς awmnιτες)  ::

----------


## antony++

Καλύτερα έτσι (ανά περιοχή)!

Είμαι Π.Φάληρο και ψάχνω προς παραλιακή, Συγγρού, Ν.Σμύρνη, Κουκάκι, Λυκαβηττό. Δείτε τις φωτογραφίες στο WiND.

*-antony++: Κόμβος antony #7032 - Π.Φάληρο*
2 IF έτοιμα -> παραλιακή Π.Φαλήρου, Καλλιθέα, Ν.Σμύρνη, Συγγρού, Κουκάκι, Λυκαβηττός, Πειραιάς

----------


## lakis

Κόμβος Τιτάνας ID 8221.
Έτοιμος εξοπλισμός για ΒΒ από Αγιο Δημήτριο για Link σε Α με περιοχές κατά προτίμηση Αστυνομικά Ηλιούπολης, Βόρεια Ηλιούπολη, Καρέα, Δάφνη, Κέντρο. 3 Interfaces περιμένουν. Το voip είναι 541008221.

----------


## Danimoth

Πιο πολλές λεπτομέρειες παρακαλώ. Αν έχετε τη μορφή που έχω στο πρώτο ποστ ακόμα καλύτερα.

lakis ok.

----------


## sw1klk

Είμαι Κερατσίνι, Αμφιάλη και ψάχνω 5ο και 6ο ΒΒLINK

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10139

----------


## commando

Κομβος peacefull warrior εχει 1 if ελευθερο τσεκαρετε στα 5 ενα awmn-7578-8726-look-for-bb που ειναι στην ιδια ευθεια με μενα.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20905&start=30

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας ID 8221
Είναι αντιδεολογικό ο commando να αναφέρεται σε άλλους κόμβους για οποιαδήποτε θέμα χωρίς την συγκατάθεσή τους και χωρίς προηγούμενα να έχει κάνει οποιαδήποτε προσυνενόηση. 
Στο εξής απαγορεύω στον commando να αναφέρεται στον κόμβο μου.
Δεν είμαι διατιθεμένος να ασχοληθώ με την λογοδιάροια που τον διακατέχει και ως εκ τούτου τον παρακαλώ θερμώς να μαζέψει τα μολυβένια στρατιωτάκια του και να παέι να ασχοληθεί με άλλους που τον ανέχονται. Αυτά.

----------


## commando

Αντιδεοντολογικο
χεχε για λογους στοχευσης τογραψα ρε επειδη γυρισα σε AP το δικο μου μεταξυ μας, καλα αμα δε θες το βγαζω...  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Κόμβος Dragonfighter #4749- Αργυρούπολη
2 IF έτοιμα σε 802.11a
1 IF έτοιμο σε 802.11b

----------


## costas43gr

Τι θα γινει ωρε παλικαρια, για να παμε Ηλιουπολη περναμε απο Πειραια και για να παμε Αργυρουπολη περναμε απο Αιγαλεω, δεν εχει κανεις κανα λινκ να βγει με τον Θαναση #1124 απο εκει πανω  ::   ::  
Αφηστε τη μασα για λιγα λεπτα, να ξεπεταξουμε κανα λινκ....  ::  



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.27.229.2 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    10 ms     1 ms     3 ms  SVEASOFT [10.15.163.20]
  2    17 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-thunder.mbjp.awmn [10.80.201.17]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-mbjp.vabiris.awmn [10.80.201.13]
  5     7 ms     7 ms    80 ms  gw-shadowcaster.akops76.awmn [10.86.86.142]
  6    23 ms    11 ms     6 ms  gw-kakalos.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.45]
  7    19 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gw-router2.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.227]
  8    28 ms    10 ms    12 ms  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.21]
  9    54 ms    26 ms    20 ms  gw-sw1jra.mew.awmn [10.32.54.18]
 10    35 ms    14 ms    32 ms  gw-mew.thedog.awmn [10.27.235.101]
 11    63 ms    25 ms    36 ms  10.27.229.2

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\kostas-ibm>tracert 10.20.220.2

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns.koko.awmn [10.20.220.2]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.15.163.20
  2    17 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  3    17 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
  4    17 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
  5    19 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-mary.cha0s.awmn [10.13.250.254]
  6    20 ms     7 ms     5 ms  gw-cha0s.jollyroger.awmn [10.26.35.54]
  7    32 ms    20 ms     8 ms  gw-jollyroger.koko.awmn [10.20.220.74]
  8    13 ms     7 ms     6 ms  ns.koko.awmn [10.20.220.2]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Αντε και μετα κερναμε πιτσες....  ::

----------


## commando

ενας κομβος εκει που εχουμε την Ελεκτρονικα αν μας αφηνε η αστυνομια να βαλουμε διπλα στις κεραιες κινητης πανω-πανω θα ηταν σουπερ!
Μα τη Κοκι δεν τη βλεπει ο Διγενης που ειπαμε?

----------


## costas43gr

Μην μπλεκουμε, κατι απλο να γινει αν ειναι δυνατον, με τον Δημητρη sfak (#3312) ή καποιον αλλο δεν μπορει να γινει κατι ?

----------


## tserts

Άντε να βάλω και εγώ γιατί περιμένω κάποιον αλλά το βλέπω να αργεί...

-tserts, κόμβος #10120, tserts-home, δήμος Βούλας.
1IF έτοιμο
1 ακόμα σε αναμονή.

Για να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε...

----------


## dsfak

Παλουκάρια εγώ έχω ένα interface κενό σε Α (το παλιό που είχα με Διγενή ήταν σε Β) αλλά δεν έπαιζε ποτέ τόσο καλά όσο έπρεπε γι'αυτό και το έκλεισα...  ::  

Αν θέλετε να το στήσω το interface (τα έχω τα υλικά...αλλά δεν τα έχω στήσει...) και να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε μπας και σε Α παίξει το λινκ .  ::   ::  

Επίσης θα γίνει με την βοήθεια του Costas43gr και guaggoποίηση του ρούτερ για να εκσυγχρονιζόμαστε σιγά σιγά με τις τάσεις της εποχής...  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Παλουκάρια εγώ έχω ένα interface κενό σε Α (το παλιό που είχα με Διγενή ήταν σε Β) αλλά δεν έπαιζε ποτέ τόσο καλά όσο έπρεπε γι'αυτό και το έκλεισα...  
> 
> Αν θέλετε να το στήσω το interface (τα έχω τα υλικά...αλλά δεν τα έχω στήσει...) και να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε μπας και σε Α παίξει το λινκ .   
> 
> Επίσης θα γίνει με την βοήθεια του Costas43gr και guaggoποίηση του ρούτερ για να εκσυγχρονιζόμαστε σιγά σιγά με τις τάσεις της εποχής...


από ότι μου είπε πάντως o κώστας σε έψαχνε για να ξανανεβάσετε το link με digeni

----------


## Cha0s

Το ιδανικό πιστεύω θα ήταν να γινόταν να βγει πάλι η διαδρομή cha0s-koki-digenis

Ώστε να παρακάμψουμε όλα τα μακρυνά και να φτάνουμε από φυσιολογικές διαδρομές στους κοντινούς.


Δυστυχώς λόγω περιορισμένης οπτικής εγώ δεν βλέπω κόκι πλέον  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ολα τα υλικα που εκρεμουν, θα ειναι ετοιμα λογικα αυριο απο τον Θαναση, οποτε θα δοκιμασουμε τι μπορει να βγει.
Παντος οτι και να βγει προς τα εκει, θα ανοιξει αλλον εναν δρομο απο Βουλιαγμενης πανω-κατω.

----------


## papashark

Βάλτε και στους έτοιμους τον iliashome (7346) με 2 ΒΒ έτοιμα στημένα που κάθονται μοναχικά στο κρύο.

(αν και ισως να γίνει κάτι με mescalito και tserts)

----------


## tserts

Έστειλα στον Ηλία γράμμα, είδα και στο γουιντ και εμένα για κοντινό μου είναι λουκούμι (2.3χλμ, φάτσα-κάρτα, θα πηγαίνει σίγουρα καλά).

Για να δούμε...

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Μιας και βλέπω κινητοποίηση στην περιοχή... Έχω και εγώ ένα if ελεύθερο αλλά λόγω του ότι ίσως φύγω το καλοκαίρι δεν ξέρω άμα θα κρατηθεί ο κόμβος up. Άμα νομίζετε ότι (ίσως) μπορώ να βοηθήσω την κατάσταση πάντως, εδώ είμαι. Για δεύτερο if δύσκολα να σηκώσω. Ήδη πάντως παίζει ethernet link με τον Διγενή.

----------


## Cha0s

Ενδιαφέρεσαι για λινκ με τον http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8023  ::  

Είναι (και δεν είναι  ::  ) client στον mezger και ενδιαφέρεται για αναβάθμιση σε BB με 2 ifs.

Αν είναι πες μου να δούμε αν βλεπόμαστε.
Σύμφωνα με το wind είστε ~300 μέτρα απόσταση!

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Αν λες για μένα, λίγο δύσκολο να τον βλέπω εκεί που είναι.
Θα βγάλω φώτος το απόγευμα μήπως και γίνει τίποτα.

----------


## Cha0s

Σε σένα έλεγα ναι. Ξέχασα να κάνω quote το μήνυμα σου  ::  


Οκ περιμένω να δούμε μήπως βγει κάτι  ::

----------


## petzi

υπολογίστε και τον depeche #9610 σε οποιοδήποτε σχεδιασμό σας (πολύ κακή οπτική προς παντού εκτός από μερικές περιοχές Π.Φαλήρου και Ν. Σμύρνης)
Εχει 2-3 ifs έτοιμα και περιμένουν.
pm me

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

@Cha0s
Ο κόμβος που είπες αν είμαστε τυχεροί είναι ανάμεσα απο τις δυο πολυκατοικίες. Αλλίως είναι πίσω από την αριστερή όπως βλέπουμε.

Λίγες φώτος
Φώτο #1, Νομίζω αριστερά (μπορεί και δεξιά) από την κίτρινη πολυκατοικία είναι η koki.

Φώτο #2, Φώτο #3, Ηλιούπολη μερία

----------


## Cha0s

Βασικά απότι με ενημέρωσε το παλικάρι έχω καταχωρήσει ελαφρώς λάθος το στίγμα του οπότε στην πράξη με ένα scan θα δούμε τι ισχύει!

----------


## tserts

Ενημέρωση και εδώ:

Eχει βγεί ήδη το λίνκ 7346-10120 αλλά να μην γίνει edit το πρώτο post καθώς αύριο μάλλον θα πάρω και την άλλη cm6 για δεύτερο IF.

----------


## commando

> Ενημέρωση και εδώ:
> 
> Eχει βγεί ήδη το λίνκ 7346-10120 αλλά να μην γίνει edit το πρώτο post καθώς αύριο μάλλον θα πάρω και την άλλη cm6 για δεύτερο IF.


απο που θα παρεις cm6 φιλε?

----------


## tserts

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tserts
> 
> Ενημέρωση και εδώ:
> 
> Eχει βγεί ήδη το λίνκ 7346-10120 αλλά να μην γίνει edit το πρώτο post καθώς αύριο μάλλον θα πάρω και την άλλη cm6 για δεύτερο IF.
> 
> 
> απο που θα παρεις cm6 φιλε?


Θα μου φέρει ο Νεκτάριος (nekmaz) από σύλλογο.

----------


## papashark

Να αναφέρω ότι έχει δημιουργηθεί η μίνι σκουληκαντέρα :

Cha0s-Mescalito-Iliashome-Tserts

Οι άλλοι 2 κόμβοι της Βούλας (maznek & ale3is) έχουν ΒΒ με εμένα (και εγώ με τον cha0s, οπότε πλέον συνδέθηκαν επιτέλους οι 3 κόμβοι της βούλας (πέρνωντας σουβλάκι τα ιστιοπλοίκά της περιοχής  ::  )

Ελπίζω σε δεύτερο βήμα να βγει κάποιο λινκ μεταξύ των 3 κόμβων της Βούλας και έτσι να υπάρχει και ενναλακτική διαδρομή  ::

----------


## greekalaxan

νομιζω πως πρεπει να κανουμε ενα meeting αλλα οχι με μασα,κατι που να μπορεσουμε να συνενοηθουμε για ολα τα θεματα. (((olsr,links)))...και επειδη οι παντες εχουν δουλειες κανονιστε μια ημερομηνια σε καμια 15αρια μερες....

----------


## lakis

Τitanas ID 8221
Υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός για LINK σε 5GHz.
Επικοινώνησε με Email, voip:82211.

----------


## pantdimi

antony++ θα βγαλουμε λινκακι?!!  ::

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"kotop_looking_4_oulades"  
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.3 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:37:54:E6
```

If κοιτάει προς Ηλιούπολη στο βουνό (alsafi μεριά).
Άμα το πιάσει κανείς ας βάλει μια φωνή ή ας κάνει κανα post  ::

----------


## papashark

> ```
> ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"kotop_looking_4_oulades"  
>           Mode:Master  Frequency:5.3 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:37:54:E6
> ```
> 
> If κοιτάει προς Ηλιούπολη στο βουνό (alsafi μεριά).
> Άμα το πιάσει κανείς ας βάλει μια φωνή ή ας κάνει κανα post


δικό σου είναι ?

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

yeap

----------


## papashark

Βάλε ένα ssid της προκοπής για να καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος ότι είναι του awmn και όχι κανενός κάγκουρα...  ::   ::  

Βάλε "awmn-node#-Looking4BB"

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

2η φορά...


Έβαλα SSID που θα το καταλάβει σίγουρα αυτός για τον οποίο έστριψα το πιάτο εκεί. Τώρα άμα το πιάσει και κανείς άλλος, καλώς... Για αυτό το πόσταρα εδώ.

----------


## papashark

> 2η φορά...
> 
> 
> Έβαλα SSID που θα το καταλάβει σίγουρα αυτός για τον οποίο έστριψα το πιάτο εκεί. Τώρα άμα το πιάσει και κανείς άλλος, καλώς... Για αυτό το πόσταρα εδώ.


Γι' αυτό σου λέω έκανες καγκουριά.

Και αν δεν έχει διαβάσει εδώ ? Τότε απλά δεν θα το καταλάβει...

Οι υπόλοιποι που βάζουμε το awmn και το nodeID μας στο ssid δεν είμαστε ούτε τυπολάτρες, ούτε κολημένοι, ούτε και ηλίθιοι...

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

... we

----------


## panoz

τελικά το έπιασε?

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Μπα έχει prob το καλώδιο του λέει. Που θα πάει..

----------


## Neuro

Μετά από άκαρπη προσπάθεια μερικών μηνών για κοντινά links, προχωράω και στην προσπάθεια για μακρινά.

Neuro, Κόμβος THALI #4260, Αγ. Δημήτριος.
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4260
2+ IFs οπτική προς Φάληρο, Κερατσίνι, Νίκαια.

Στο κόμβο λειτουργεί AP με SSID awmn-4260-Neuro-AP στο κανάλι 10 (2457)

----------


## alexbo1

κόμβος #84 alexbo1. Υπάρχει ελεύθερος εξοπλισμός για ένα λινκ σε 802.11a
επικοινωνήστε: [email protected]

----------


## lordhyperion

κόμβος #13237 LordHyperion. ο εξοπλισμός είναι στημένος ήδη. όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για bb link ας προσέλθει

----------


## DragonFighter

Αν βλεπόμαστε, φυσικά και θέλω εγώ!
Έχεις κάνα access point να σε εντοπίσω? Γιατί με τις photo μου βγήκαν τα μάτια.
Αν όχι, το σαβ/κο θα βάλω εγώ, εσύ να εκπέμπεις σε b προς το μέρος μου όποτε μπορέσεις

----------


## vis

Παρών ,
δηλώνω ενδιαφέρον για μετατροπή από client σε κόμβο.
Αν έχει κανείς δανεική ομνι (αίτημα για workshop) για να βοηθήσει στον εντοπισμό μου , θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## vis

Το πρώτο link με Ice οκ  ::  
Σε αναμονή για δεύτερο......
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα στήσω και την ομνι από το workshop.

----------


## eufonia

> Το πρώτο link με Ice οκ  
> Σε αναμονή για δεύτερο......
> Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα στήσω και την ομνι από το workshop.


Εύγε!!! Καλορίζικο το πρώτο σου!
Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να βοηθήσεις στον τοπικό σχεδιασμό για την περιοχή της Ηλιούπολης, μπορείς να κοιτάξεις για κάποιο κοντινό link με κάποιο από τα παιδιά που βρίσκονται γύρω σου. Προσπάθησε να επικοινωνήσεις με upliftingman, greekalaxan, dias, apollo, alasondro, alsafi και dsfak μήπως έχουν διαθέσιμο interface.

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω ξανά την περιοχή να ενεργοποιείται.  ::

----------


## ryloth

Σκεφτόμαστε να κάνουμε BB τον κόμβο 
jimgal #10444 άνω γλυφάδα
με 2 bb σε Α για αρχή

βλέπω στη wind οτι υπάρχουν αρκετοί στην γύρω
περιοχή με 1 ΒΒ μόνο.
Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για να το προχωρήσουμε ?

----------


## Cha0s

Θα μπορούσαμε να σπάσουμε το Cha0s-Sinonick σε Cha0s-jimgal-Sinonick.

Αν βλέπετε τον Sino και εμένα εγώ είμαι μέσα.

Απλά ο sino είναι φαντάρος και θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να πάρει καμιά άδεια  ::

----------


## ryloth

ναι αμε
και εγώ μεσα.
Τον βλέπουμε άνετα είναι 6 όροφο + το δώμα
δε μας κόβει τίποτα.

Θα βάλω φωτογραφίες στη wind

----------


## lakis

Titanas ID 8221
Υπάρχουν ακόμη 3 διαθέσιμα Links σε Α. 
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για ζεύξη με Αγιο Δημήτριο ας επικοινωνήσει

----------


## vis

Τιτάνας, αν δεν σε βλέπει ο Ice, μπαίνω στην σειρά.

----------


## alasondro

και ο κόμβος dias http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9269 ψάχνει για ένα λινκ.

πιστεύω το ιδανικό θα ήταν να γίνει μια αλυσιδα titanas<->ice<->vis<->dias με μικρά και κοντινά link που θα παίζουν τσίτα!

----------


## lakis

Το ΑΡ awmn-8221- titanas βλέπει προς Αστυνομικά και εκπέμπει στο κανάλι 8. Πρόκειται για κεραία sector 12dB και γωνία εκπομπής 60 μοιρών. Σκανάρετε και ενημερώστε να στήσω. Μόλις φτίαξει λίγο ο καιρός ανεβαίνει το νέο ταραστόpc με αυξημένες δυνατότητες.
Αναμένω.

----------


## lakis

Το scan με το ΑΡ 8221 προσανατολισμένο προς Αστυνομικά έδωσε τα εξής προς πλευρά Καρέα- Αγ. Μαρίνα:
7659 eufonia
3755 apollo
8029 erasma
Παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να δηλώσουν για ζεύξη σε Α.
Διευκρίνηση:Οι παραπάνω αναφερόμενοι κόμβοι έχουν ΑΡ σε Β, αυτό δε σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και με άλλους χωρίς ΑΡ σε Β.
Εκ της διευθύνσεως του κόμβου Τιτάνας

----------


## lakis

0 Dias ενδιαφέρεται για linK με Titana;

----------


## vis

> και ο κόμβος dias http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9269 ψάχνει για ένα λινκ.
> 
> πιστεύω το ιδανικό θα ήταν να γίνει μια αλυσιδα titanas<->ice<->vis<->dias με μικρά και κοντινά link που θα παίζουν τσίτα!


Δυστυχώς προς Δίας δεν βλέπω καθόλου  ::

----------


## lakis

H σάρωση από το awmn-8221-AP titanas έπιασε τα παρακάτω ΑΡ του awmn. Παρακαλούνται οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες εξοπλισμό και επιθυμούν ζεύξη με τον κόμβο titanas (Δήμος Αγίου Δημήτριου) να επικοινωνήσουν για τα δέοντα.

*id	name ΚΜ Αζιμούθιο κλίση*

4097	gvaf	7,333	17,17	0,80
6561	StyX	2,102	1,67	0,03
6985	igna	13,408	341,30	0,34
7474	CoNvIcT 2,608	30,06	0,90
8029	erasma	1,700	328,25	-0,44
9269	dias	2,756	68,43	2,2
9334	chronisc	2,903	1,38	0,43
Εκ της Δ/νσεως
Ο Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. του κόμβου Τιτάνας Α.Ε.
Ύλας

----------


## ChoOSeN

> H σάρωση από το awmn-8221-AP titanas έπιασε τα παρακάτω ΑΡ του awmn. Παρακαλούνται οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες εξοπλισμό και επιθυμούν ζεύξη με τον κόμβο titanas (Δήμος Αγίου Δημήτριου) να επικοινωνήσουν για τα δέοντα.
> 
> *id	name ΚΜ Αζιμούθιο κλίση*
> 
> 4097	gvaf	7,333	17,17	0,80
> *6561	StyX	2,102	1,67	0,03*
> 6985	igna	13,408	341,30	0,34
> 7474	CoNvIcT 2,608	30,06	0,90
> 8029	erasma	1,700	328,25	-0,44
> ...


Πάμε;

----------


## commando

Ωχ ο τσουζεν γυρισε απο τη ζωνη του λυκοφωτος...  ::   ::

----------


## geeksada

Ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ετοιμος στημενος, περιοχη Ανω Γλύφαδας, οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας στειλει ενα pm!

----------


## ryloth

> Ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ετοιμος στημενος, περιοχη Ανω Γλύφαδας, οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας στειλει ενα pm!


έχεις ακόμα ελεύθερο ?

ψάχνουμε 2ο ΒΒ απο jimgal #10444

εδω
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=35577

----------


## geeksada

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geeksada
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ετοιμος στημενος, περιοχη Ανω Γλύφαδας, οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας στειλει ενα pm!
> 
> 
> έχεις ακόμα ελεύθερο ?
> 
> ψάχνουμε 2ο ΒΒ απο jimgal #10444
> 
> ...


Ελευθερο if εχω, αλλα προς το παρον δεν εχω ετοιμο τον εξοπλισμο καθως χτες μολις βγηκε το 2ο link. Δε θα αργησω να τον παρω ομως, οταν ειναι θα σου στειλω pm και αν δεν εχεις βρει ακομα, δοκιμαζουμε. Εχεις κανει scan να δεις αν βλεπεις το AP μου?

----------


## ryloth

η wind δέ μας δίνει
πολλές πιθανότητες 
αύριο θα σκανάρω να δώ τι πιάνουμε

----------


## senius

Απο τον κόμβο *#1124 Thanasis (ή Digenis)* Αγιος Δημήτριος, υπάρχει if ελεύθερο σε Α, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται από περιοχές Καρέα, Ηλιούπολη, Αστυνομικά, Αργυρούπολη, Ελληνικό, Γλυφάδα ας στείλει pm στο : [email protected] για άμεσο B.B. Link.
 ::  
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=2300&start=195

----------


## DragonFighter

Είσαι ο άνθρωπός μου! Έχεις Pm

----------


## lakis

Aναζητείται ζεύξη σε Α από τον Αγιο Δημήτριο, Κόμβος Τιτάνας 8221. Πιθανοί κόμβοι προς ζεύξη χωρίς να αποκλείονται και άλλοι είναι:
446,1130,2198,3664,6038,7032,9158,9845

----------


## commando

9645??????  ::

----------


## senius

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα στηθεί εξοπλισμός στον κόμβο myth #7618 Αιγάλεω, για 4ο Β.Β. Link.

Περιοχές με τέλεια οπτική, Αργυρούπολη, Ηλιούπολη Βύρωνας.

Αντε να μοιραστούμε την διαδρομή Dait, κορυφή Υμηττού.
 :: 

Γυρίστε πιάτα στο Αιγάλεω, στήλτε pm : [email protected]

Επίσης πιάτο υπάρχει και απο τον #1124 Thanasis (ή Digenis) Αγιος Δημήτριος, απλά εγώ με τον nasos765 έχουμε καθυστερήσει, υπομονή.

----------


## DragonFighter

> Τις επόμενες μέρες θα στηθεί εξοπλισμός στον κόμβο myth #7618 Αιγάλεω, για 4ο Β.Β. Link.
> 
> Περιοχές με τέλεια οπτική, Αργυρούπολη..


Έχεις με Αργυρούπολη τέλεια οπτική;  ::  
Το wind πάντως σε βγάζει πολύ χαμηλά σε σχέση με Αργυρούπολη κ με ένα βουνό να μην επιτρέπει bb links..

----------


## senius

@ DragonFighter, ισως να εχεις δίκο, θα το δούμε στο στήσιμο του.

----------


## senius

Αυτό το Σάββατο 12-4-08, αν ο καιρός βοηθήσει θα εκπέμπει ελεύθερο if απο τον κόμβο #1124 Thanasis (ή Digenis), Αγιος Δημήτριος.

Γυρίστε πιάτα να δούμε παντρειές.

----------


## Emper0r

*Θέλω να δηλώσω και εγώ ενδιαφέρον για BB Link(s) στο Πανόραμα Βούλας.*
Ο κόμβος ονομάζεται emper0r (#15407) και έχει 1 AP με το οποίο μπορούν να ελέγξουν αν έχουν οπτική επαφή οι ενδιαφερόμενοι (SSID: awmn-15407-AP).

Υπάρχει 1 interface ελεύθερο αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά διατίθομαι να αγοράσω και άλλα αν μπορούν να βγούν περισσότερα από 1 links (κάτι για το οποίο δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος αυτή τη στιγμή).

Επίσης επιπλέον πληροφορίες βρίσκονται στην σελίδα του κόμβου στο WiND.

----------


## atnonis

Θέλω να δηλώσω και εγώ ενδιαφέρον για BB Link(s) στην περιοχή του Ελληνικού. 
Είμαι πολύ κοντά στον Cha0s (#2331) αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω καθόλου οπτική επαφή.
Αυτή την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει εξοπλισμός αλλά σκοπεύω να αγοράσω άμεσα απο την στιγμή που δούμε οτι υπάρχεi δυνατότητα να βγούν κάποια links.

Τα στοιχεία του κόμβου είναι atno (#12822) http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12822



Φιλικά
atno

----------


## ice

Εχετε εξοπλισμο να σκαναρετε τι μπορει να πιασετε εκει τριγυρω ?

----------


## atnonis

Εγώ δεν έχω. Θέλω ρωτήσω τον nefilim (#1273) εάν έχει και μπορεί να με βοηθήσει, διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να αγοράσω.

Φιλικά
atno

----------


## papashark

> *Θέλω να δηλώσω και εγώ ενδιαφέρον για BB Link(s) στο Πανόραμα Βούλας.*
> Ο κόμβος ονομάζεται emper0r (#15407) και έχει 1 AP με το οποίο μπορούν να ελέγξουν αν έχουν οπτική επαφή οι ενδιαφερόμενοι (SSID: awmn-15407-AP).
> 
> Υπάρχει 1 interface ελεύθερο αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά διατίθομαι να αγοράσω και άλλα αν μπορούν να βγούν περισσότερα από 1 links (κάτι για το οποίο δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος αυτή τη στιγμή).
> 
> Επίσης επιπλέον πληροφορίες βρίσκονται στην σελίδα του κόμβου στο WiND.


Με τον Νεκτάριο βλεπόσαστε ?

----------


## atnonis

> Με τον Νεκτάριο βλεπόσαστε ?


Πρέπει να μιλήσω με τον Νεκτάριο για αυτό. 
Δυστυχώς ο nefilim δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να με βοηθήσει με τον εξοπλισμό του testing.
Εάν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα απο κάποιον άλλο να με βοηθήσει ας μου στείλει ένα PM.



Φιλικά
atno

----------


## Emper0r

> Με τον Νεκτάριο βλεπόσαστε ?


Δυστυχώς όχι, είμαστε κοντά από θέμα απόστασης αλλά υπάρχουν ψηλά κτήρια από εκείνη την πλευρά τα οποία δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τρόπος να περάσω. Στο scan είχα πιάσει το AP του μερικές φορές με περίεργες αντανακλάσεις, αλλά τίποτα σοβαρό ή χρήσιμο.

Από κόμβους στο Πανόραμα ο μόνος κόμβος που μπορεί να δω είναι ο Tserts (δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με ψηλό ιστό στη σωστή γωνία για να τον δω, παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία για τους πιο ειδικούς από την ταράτσα μου με μαρκαρισμένο το σημείο που βρίσκεται ο Tserts και μια αντίστοιχη φωτογραφία από την ταράτσα του Tserts που βρήκα στο WiND). Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σημαντικό αλλά κατάφερα να συνδεθώ σαν πελάτης μαζί του στο παρελθόν με την κεραία μου πρόχειρα δεμένη σε μια καρέκλα και κοιτώντας εντελώς ανάποδα από την κατεύθυνση του (γενικά με την κεραία σε τόσο χαμηλό ύψος το καλύτερο σήμα το έπιανα με αυτή την αντανάκλαση και όχι κοιτώντας απευθείας προς αυτόν, όπως προείπα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με σόβαρο ιστό).

Αυτό που ευελπιστώ αυτή τη στιγμή να κάνω είναι να βάλω έναν ιστό ~5μ ώστε να ξεπεράσω το βουναλάκι που μου κόβει την οπτική επαφή με Γλυφάδα και να προσπαθήσω να βγάλω κάτι προς τα εκεί αντί να ψάχνω τους κόμβους στο Πανόραμα (ξέρω ότι 5μ ιστός είναι παράνομος, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξεπεράσω το βουναλάκι με μικρότερο, φυσικά μιλάω για σοβαρή και ασφαλή εγκατάσταση). Θα μπορούσε κάποιος πιο εμπειρός να μου πει τη γνώμη του για αυτή τη σκέψη; (και πόσο μεγάλες είναι οι πιθανότητες να βρω μπελάδες :: 

PS. Πρέπει να κατεβάσω το AP για 1-2 ημέρες για να βάλω τον σχετικό υπολογιστή σε σωστό ταρατσόκουτο, μιας και η πρόσφατη βροχή με έπιασε απροετίμαστο και με βρήκα να τρέχω στην ταράτσα (ευτυχώς δεν έπαθε τίποτα τελικά).

----------


## atnonis

Το είδα και εγω αυτο και έβγαλα το ιδιο συμπέρασμα, δυστυχώς  ::

----------


## geeksada

Ζητειται λινκ στα Νοτια. Καλη οπτικη προς Πειραια.

----------


## tserts

> Ζητειται λινκ στα Νοτια. Καλη οπτικη προς Πειραια.


Παράτα ρε φιλαράκο, δεν σε πάει το σπόρ, τελείωσε.  ::   ::

----------


## commando

commando the bar is open...

----------


## geeksada

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geeksada
> 
> Ζητειται λινκ στα Νοτια. Καλη οπτικη προς Πειραια.
> 
> 
> Παράτα ρε φιλαράκο, δεν σε πάει το σπόρ, τελείωσε.


Μην το γελας καθολου  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς για την περιοχή μετακομίζω και δεν μπορώ να διατηρήσω και τα 9-10 λινκς που είχα μέχρι τώρα  ::  .

Περισσότερα εδώ: 
https://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?f=21&p=3358#p3358
https://www.5ghz.awmn/viewtopic.php?f=21&p=3358#p3358

----------


## ice

οχι ρε παιδι . 

Τουλαχιστον εισαι κοντα στην περιοχη μας ακομα ??

----------


## Cha0s

500 μέτρα μακρυά  ::  

Αλλά η οπτική είναι χειρότερη ακόμα...
Έχω κάποια σχέδια στο μυαλό μου... ο χρόνος θα δείξει τι θα καταφέρω  ::  


Από downgrade σε downgrade πάω  ::

----------


## tserts

> 500 μέτρα μακρυά  
> Από downgrade σε downgrade πάω



Αμάν ρε Cha0s σου το είχα πει να αγοράσεις το παρατηρητήριο της πολιτικής αεροπορίας στο Βουνό να τελειώνεις...  ::  

Χάος όνομα και πράμα θα γίνει η Άνω Γλυφάδα αν ρίξεις τον κόμβο σου...

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 500 μέτρα μακρυά  
> Από downgrade σε downgrade πάω 
> 
> 
> 
> Αμάν ρε Cha0s σου το είχα πει να αγοράσεις το παρατηρητήριο της πολιτικής αεροπορίας στο Βουνό να τελειώνεις...  
> 
> Χάος όνομα και πράμα θα γίνει η Άνω Γλυφάδα αν ρίξεις τον κόμβο σου...


Το Πρατηρητήριο το ψήνω χρόνια τώρα για κάνα λινκ  ::   ::  

Πάντως δεν τον ρίχνω τον κόμβο. Απλά γίνονται περικοπές όπως αναφέρω και στο τόπικ του κόμβου μου.
#2331 το παλιό σπίτι
#2332 το νέο σπίτι  ::  


Υπομονή, θα ξαναέρθει ο καιρός που θα έχω τα λινκς που έχω τώρα  ::

----------


## atnonis

> Δυστυχώς για την περιοχή μετακομίζω και δεν μπορώ να διατηρήσω και τα 9-10 λινκς που είχα μέχρι τώρα  .
> 
> Περισσότερα εδώ: 
> https://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?f=21&p=3358#p3358
> https://www.5ghz.awmn/viewtopic.php?f=21&p=3358#p3358


εαν καταλαβα καλα απο το wind, το καινουργιο σου σπιτι ειναι πάνω απο τον φουρνο? σε βλεπω κομπλε εαν ειναι ετσι \ο/

----------


## Cha0s

Σωστά κατάλαβες, αλλά είναι μονο-όροφο το κτίριο και γύρω γύρω παίζουν ψηλότερα κτίρια.  ::  

Και να βλεπώμαστε δλδ υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μην βλέπω κάτι άλλο από εκεί για να βγούμε στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο...

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ρίξω τα σχετικά scan να δω τι παίζει... αν και πλέον ελάχιστοι έχουν AP στους 2.4 έστω σαν φάρο να δω τι πραγματικά βλέπω...

----------


## downlots

κόμβος #13835 Downlots. ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει σχεδόν έτοιμος. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για bb link ας προσέλθει

----------


## lakis

Ενδιαφέρον από Titana 8221

----------


## theotiflos

Θελουμε ένα ΒΒ όποιος μπορεί ας στείλει ένα πμ....ευχαριστώ Κόμβος 10707  ::

----------


## geosid

> Θελουμε ένα ΒΒ όποιος μπορεί ας στείλει ένα πμ....ευχαριστώ Κόμβος 10707


Απόσταση: 1.394 km einai ο κομβος feta #7865 που εχει 2 ελευθερα πιατα ετοιμα για λινκ

----------


## devilman

Αναζητώ το πρώτο μου backbone ο εξοπλισμός ειναι ετοιμος ψάχνω
προς ελληνικό-αλιμο,νοτια παντως γιατι δεν εχω πολυ καλή οπτική αλλού
ελπίζω να βρεθει γρηγορα 
εκπέμπω ως απ προς αλιμο -ελληνικο (καπου εκει) με ονομα:
awmn-16632-bb-test

----------


## downlots

Έχει στηθεί νέο if το οποίο κοιτάζει προς Πειραιά-Φάληρο(Freq:5200), όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει πμ!

Κόμβος downlots#13835

----------


## commando

Θελω και εγω 2-3 λινκ μαγκες.Contact ASAP

----------


## senius

Υπάρχει ένα πιάτο από τον κόμβο Myth #7618 περιοχής Αιγάλεω, που κοιτάει προς Αργυρούπολη - Ηλιούπολη με ssid : awmn-Myth 7618-bb search στους 5200, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link ας στείλει pm.

Η θέα από Αιγάλεω, όπου κοιτάει το πιάτο από την ταράτσα του Myth:

----------


## quam

Τελειώνουν οι μαθητικές μου υποχρεώσεις, που με καθηλώνουν στην Αθήνα τόσο καιρό, και λέω να αναπτύξω το link στο εξοχικό.
Υπάρχουν αιτήσεις από πελάτες αλλά επί του παρόντος το υπάρχον λινκ με seaman είναι εκτός.

Αναζητήται λοιπόν link με Αττική από Αίγινα, κόμβος #8750.
Ο εξοπλισμός είναι έτοιμος.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται pm please.

----------


## papashark

> Τελειώνουν οι μαθητικές μου υποχρεώσεις, που με καθηλώνουν στην Αθήνα τόσο καιρό, και λέω να ...


Ελα ρε, τελείωσες το γυμνάσιο ?  ::

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Τελειώνουν οι μαθητικές μου υποχρεώσεις, που με καθηλώνουν στην Αθήνα τόσο καιρό, και λέω να ...
> 
> 
> Ελα ρε, τελείωσες το γυμνάσιο ?


Ναι , 
αυτή τη χρονιά θα ξεκουραστώ και την επόμενη θα πάω δημοτικό  ::

----------


## racer

ωραία είναι, έχω πάει!!!

----------


## tkoutoup

Ελευθερο interface Παλαιό Φάληρο στα 5GHz.
awmn-13654-bbtest
Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει μήνυμα να του το γυρισω για να σκανάρει.

----------


## devilman

Ελευθερο interface Ηλιούπολη
awmn16632searching 
σημαδευω προς ελληνικο και γενικα νοτια
οποιος με πιασει. ας μου στειλει ενα μυνημα

----------


## avraamd

Ενδιαφέρομαι για 2 ΒΒ link. Αναβάθμισα την θέση μου σε ΒΒ. Περιοχή Καλλιθέα avraamd-9964.

----------


## pama

Υπαρχουν κενα if στην Ηλιουπολη στον κομβο 12002 (pama)!
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται στελνει μυνημα!

----------


## Emper0r

Ενδιαφέρομαι για BB στην περιοχή της Βούλας. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος από τους καινούργιους κόμβους που έχουν εμφανιστεί στην κάτω Βούλα παρακαλώ ας στείλει μήνυμα.

----------


## vegos

Μετά από ένα χρόνο αποχής, σήκωσα ένα AP δοκιμαστικά στην περιοχή του Μοσχάτου.

Αν υπάρχει κανείς για κάνα link, ας βάλει μια φωνή  ::

----------


## avraamd

bb-search-awmn-9964-avraamd
freq 5765

κοιτάει προς Υμηττό

----------


## tompap2

ψαχνω για 2 καινουργια λινκ . οποιος επιθυμει ας επικοινωνησει...
[email protected]

κομβος 6202 ΔΑΦΝΗ

----------


## commando

και εγω ψαχνω για 3 λινκ!!

----------


## tsatasos

Άνω Γλυφάδα - Κόμβος tsatasos (#17321)

Ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό κάποιον για να κάνω το 1ο link στο awmn.

Δυστυχώς όχι και με τόσο καλή οπτική...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

3 νέα λινκ περιμένουν για κούμπωμα! Μέσα στην εβδομάδα όποιος θέλει σηκώνω το πάνελ για σκανάρισμα.

----------


## maznek

ιφ awmn-4289-looking βλέπει προς Πειραιά οποίος από το awmn θέλει κάνουμε BB

----------


## Dks

Κόμβος Dks #2789 Γλυφάδα
1 if σε a οπτική απο ανω γλυφαδα εως πειραια 1,10m πιατο stand By..

----------


## Dks

!

----------


## pama

> 3 νέα λινκ περιμένουν για κούμπωμα! Μέσα στην εβδομάδα όποιος θέλει σηκώνω το πάνελ για σκανάρισμα.


Καλησπερα!Ισως θα μπορουσαμε να δοκιμασουμε και μαζι αν θες!

----------


## panoscnr

Εντός των ημερών θα ανέβει ΑΡ και θα είναι διαθέσιμο προς σκανάρισμα για να δούμε αν το πιάνει κάποιος για ΒΒ.
Ο κόμβος στο wind είναι ο panoscnr1 #2060

----------


## devilman

να σου γυρίσω ενα πιάτο απο εκεί να δοκιμάσουμε?
αλλά εχω μόνο σε 5ghz και εχω και περιορισμενη θέα



> Εντός των ημερών θα ανέβει ΑΡ και θα είναι διαθέσιμο προς σκανάρισμα για να δούμε αν το πιάνει κάποιος για ΒΒ.
> Ο κόμβος στο wind είναι ο panoscnr1 #2060

----------


## panoscnr

> να σου γυρίσω ενα πιάτο απο εκεί να δοκιμάσουμε?
> αλλά εχω μόνο σε 5ghz και εχω και περιορισμενη θέα


Θα το παλέψω για 5Ghz Και μόλις θα είμαι έτοιμος θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου να δούμε τί ψάρια θα πιάσουμε (βλέπεις δεν θα με αφήσει και ο καιρός).
Το μόνο κόλλημα μου για τους 5gHZ είναι η κεραία γιατί αν βάλω πιάτο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορέσουμε να τα καταφέρουμε πάντος λέω για κάποιο Σ/Κ να έχουμε και ελεύθερο χρόνο.

----------


## devilman

Ok ενημέρωσε με οταν είναι  ::  θα βάλω το πιάτο μόλις μου πείς

----------


## maznek

ιφ awmn-4289-looking βλέπει προς Πειραιά οποίος από το awmn θέλει κάνουμε BB

----------


## esma

O κόμβος 18569, Αγιος Δημήτριος, διαθέτει δύο ελεύθερα link, βλέπει καλά προς Πειραιά, Φρεατύδα.

----------


## vgolden

#7270 vgolden, από Καλλιθέα με 2 ifs ελεύθερα...

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7270

----------


## nikpanGR

#13220 1 if Προς Ν.σμύρνη Αγ Δημήτριο & 1 πρός Αιγάλεω Περιστέρι...Όσοι πιστοι....

----------


## nikpanGR

> O κόμβος 18569, Αγιος Δημήτριος, διαθέτει δύο ελεύθερα link, βλέπει καλά προς Πειραιά, Φρεατύδα.


13220 για δες..Φρεατύδα...ειμαι Ap

----------


## commando

το wind λεει οτι και μενα με βλεπεις για δωσε καμμια φωτο απο ταρατσα σου προς εδω.

----------


## DragonFighter

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Πάνε 2 χρόνια που εγκατέλειψα το awmn, αλλά ακόμα δεν βλέπω κίνηση εδώ κοντά (Αργυρούπολη). Κανένας νέοπας υπάρχει ή μπαα;

----------


## Johny

αντε παιδια, απο καλλιθεα υπαρχει 1 διαθεσιμο interface....στειλτε κανα μηνυμα να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη το χω και καθεται συνεχεια

----------


## Dks

Guys εχω και γω ενα ελευθερο IF. #2789 Dks στη Γλυφάδα.

----------


## vgolden

"Johny"

exw 1 free if. an to xeis akoma.....

----------


## commando

υπαρχουν 3if που εκπεμπουν Αιγαλεω Καλλιθεα Χαιδαρι.

----------


## mikev

Καλησπέρα

Έχω 2 interface ελεύθερα στην Γλυφάδα (11644). Όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί μπορεί να στείλει μήνυμα.

mikev

----------


## stefanos

Έχω 1 interface ελεύθερο (stefanos 2561).¨οποιος θέλει μπορούμε να δοκιμασουμε

----------


## makrisv

> Έχω 1 interface ελεύθερο (stefanos 2561).¨οποιος θέλει μπορούμε να δοκιμασουμε


Καλησπέρα,

εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι! κόμβος 6445. το wind δείχνει καλή οπτική

----------


## sv1jsq

Καλησπέρα 
Βρίσκομε στο Ελληνικό με αριθμό κόμβου 19333. Εχω καλή οπτική με δυτικά προάστια Φάληρο Πειραιά Κερατσίνι κτλ.
Ενδιαφέρομε για μόνιμή σύνδεση με τις συγκεκριμένες περιοχές που έχω καλύτερή οπτική από ότι με προάστια νοτιότερα από έμενα, αν και θα προσπαθήσω να συνδεθώ.

----------


## stefanos

opote theleis steile pm

----------


## GSF

παιδιά καλησπέρα, μέσα στην βδομάδα λογικά θα έχω έτοιμο ένα pcακι ... ο κόμβος μου είναι ο #11126 ,μάλλον θα βγάλω λινκ με τον sfak σε περίπτωση που θέλει και ο ίδιος(έχουμε μιλήσει), και λογικά βλέπω και προς χρήστο - Valis ... πώς είναι τα πράγματα στο δίκτυο? πεσμένα? σταθερά?  ::

----------


## pama

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια!!Ειμαι και εγω κοντα σου!Κανε με τον sfak και οταν τελειωσεις λογικα θα ειμαι και εγω ετοιμος απο την μερια μου να κανω αλλο ενα μαζι σου!

----------


## geioa

> Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια!!Ειμαι και εγω κοντα σου!Κανε με τον sfak και οταν τελειωσεις λογικα θα ειμαι και εγω ετοιμος απο την μερια μου να κανω αλλο ενα μαζι σου!


επι της ευκαιριας, εμεις pama τελικα βλεπόμαστε η οχι ! καποια στιγμη ειχαμε πει να το δουμε αλλα τελικα δεν το κοιαξαμε....

----------


## indian

Καλησπέρα παίδες χρονια πολλά και καλή χρονια...μετά από αρκετό καιρό.. ο κόμβος είναι up and running... έχω ένα if ελεύθερο... θα προτιμούσα κάποιο μη τερματικό ώστε να έχουμε μια παραπάνω έξοδο από τα μέρη μου....εάν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.... ρίξτε ένα μήνυμα στο inbox μου....

----------


## pama

> επι της ευκαιριας, εμεις pama τελικα βλεπόμαστε η οχι ! καποια στιγμη ειχαμε πει να το δουμε αλλα τελικα δεν το κοιαξαμε....


Ειχα κατι μπλεξιματα αλλα απο Παρασκευη πιστευω οτι θα ειμαι ετοιμος να ανεβω ταρατσα να το δουμε!!
Οποτε σου λεω και τοτε!Εχεις κατι ανοιχτο προς την μερια μου?

----------


## GSF

> Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια!!Ειμαι και εγω κοντα σου!Κανε με τον sfak και οταν τελειωσεις λογικα θα ειμαι και εγω ετοιμος απο την μερια μου να κανω αλλο ενα μαζι σου!


τέλεια! τα στήνω και ενημερώνω... να ρωτήσω και κάτι μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πεί.. σκεφτόμουν να στήσω καινούριο pc και έλεγα να βάλω http://www.skroutz.gr/s/374732/Intel-Celeron-G530.html αυτήν την CPU... δεν θα είναι overkill έτσι?? για τα λεφτά του αξίζει πολλά και δεν θέλω να στήσω κάποιο απο τα παλιά μου που μπορεί να τα τινάξει ξαφνικά...

----------


## geioa

> Ειχα κατι μπλεξιματα αλλα απο Παρασκευη πιστευω οτι θα ειμαι ετοιμος να ανεβω ταρατσα να το δουμε!!
> Οποτε σου λεω και τοτε!Εχεις κατι ανοιχτο προς την μερια μου?


Απο το συνολο του εξοπλισμου μου λειπει το πιατο. βασικο μεν, αλλα οταν ερθει η ωρα κατι θα κανουμε....

----------


## pama

> τέλεια! τα στήνω και ενημερώνω... να ρωτήσω και κάτι μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πεί.. σκεφτόμουν να στήσω καινούριο pc και έλεγα να βάλω http://www.skroutz.gr/s/374732/Intel-Celeron-G530.html αυτήν την CPU... δεν θα είναι overkill έτσι?? για τα λεφτά του αξίζει πολλά και δεν θέλω να στήσω κάποιο απο τα παλιά μου που μπορεί να τα τινάξει ξαφνικά...



Θα μπορουσες να παρεις ενα rb433AH ή UAH και να εχει το κεφαλι σου ησυχο!

----------


## pama

> Απο το συνολο του εξοπλισμου μου λειπει το πιατο. βασικο μεν, αλλα οταν ερθει η ωρα κατι θα κανουμε....


Ενταξει λοιπον,θα βαλω φωνη μολις ειμαι ετοιμος!

----------


## stefanos

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι! κόμβος 6445. το wind δείχνει καλή οπτική


και εγω ειδα το wind στειλε μυνημα για να δοκιμασουμε

----------


## mikemtb

αναζητω διαθεσιμοτητα για ββ λινκ για τον νεο κομβο 19409.
αν χρειαστει κατι σε εξοπλισμο, δε νομιζω να υπαρξει προβλημα!
Καλή χρονιά!!

----------


## senius

> αναζητω διαθεσιμοτητα για ββ λινκ για τον νεο κομβο 19409.
> αν χρειαστει κατι σε εξοπλισμο, δε νομιζω να υπαρξει προβλημα!
> Καλή χρονιά!!


Καλησπέρα. χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά.
Οταν εισαι έτοιμος στο σημείο που αναφέρεις άνωθεν, ενημέρωσε με και κράτα 2-3 πιάτα μεγέθους 1.05 ελεύθερα (όπως οι απέναντι που περιμένουν) .
Καλή συνέχεια συνάδελφε.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## GSF

> Θα μπορουσες να παρεις ενα rb433AH ή UAH και να εχει το κεφαλι σου ησυχο!


τώρα είναι αργά τα πήρα  ::

----------


## commando

υπαρχουν 5λινκ κ χρονος ελευθερος για οποιον θελει τεστ.ευχαριστω.

----------


## GSF

> υπαρχουν 5λινκ κ χρονος ελευθερος για οποιον θελει τεστ.ευχαριστω.


κάτι μου λέει οτι βλέπω προς τα σένα... !!

----------


## vgolden

υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο if στη Καλλιθέα #7270.
.....!

----------


## commando

> κάτι μου λέει οτι βλέπω προς τα σένα... !!


Oχι δεν με βλεπεις αλλα ελπιζω να βρεις καποιον συντομα φιλε.

----------


## sv1jsq

Υπάρχει έτοιμο bb link προς Φάληρο και Πειραιά στη συχνότητα 5260 από τον κομβο #19333. Όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί ας στείλει email.

----------


## pama

> Υπάρχει έτοιμο bb link προς Φάληρο και Πειραιά στη συχνότητα 5260 από τον κομβο #19333. Όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί ας στείλει email.


Καλησπερα!Προς εμενα μηπως βλεπεις?Κομβος #12002#

----------


## sv1jsq

Καλησπέρα 

Έχω μια κεραία έτοιμη, πες μου πότε θέλεις να κάνουμε δοκιμή.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## tolishawk

υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο και εδώ. λειτουργει AP με ssid awmn-9960-AP

υπαρχει και πανοραμικη στο wind http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9960

----------


## marius

> υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο και εδώ. λειτουργει AP με ssid awmn-9960-AP
> 
> υπαρχει και πανοραμικη στο wind http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9960


Εαν δεν βρεις κατι κοντινο εχω ελευθερο IF απο τον schia-10814.

----------


## chris5168

Ψαχνω για ΒΒ τωρα εχω 2 IF έτοιμα !!!!! chris5168 (9015) Π.Φαληρο τερμα Ελ.Βενιζελου mail me :[email protected]

----------


## commando

ειμαστε οκ για το ΣΚ γυρναω πιατο προς τα κει.

----------


## pama

> υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο και εδώ. λειτουργει AP με ssid awmn-9960-AP
> 
> υπαρχει και πανοραμικη στο wind http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9960


Εχω και εγω κατι if που καθονται!

----------


## sv1gzv

Εχω και εγώ ένα if που κάθετε

----------


## pama

> Εχω και εγώ ένα if που κάθετε


Εχεις pm!

----------


## GSF

παιδιά αν όλα πάνε καλά μέχρι δευτέρα θα έχω στήσει τον ιστό και τα πιάτα... να με έχετε στον σχεδιασμό σας  ::

----------


## pama

> παιδιά αν όλα πάνε καλά μέχρι δευτέρα θα έχω στήσει τον ιστό και τα πιάτα... να με έχετε στον σχεδιασμό σας


Μπραβο μπραβο!!
Προχωρα!

----------


## devilman

γρψτε και κανενα node id παιδιά και περιοχή..

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα if εκπέμπει και από εδώ προς Ηλιούπολη με μια πολύ ευρυγώνια κεραία.
πιάνει οριακά από Βύρωνα (Eufonia) μέχρι λίγο από Αγ. Δημήτριο.

let me know εάν το πιάσει κανείς, ακόμα και αν δεν ενδιαφέρεται για link.

----------


## commando

> Ένα if εκπέμπει και από εδώ προς Ηλιούπολη με μια πολύ ευρυγώνια κεραία.
> πιάνει οριακά από Βύρωνα (Eufonia) μέχρι λίγο από Αγ. Δημήτριο.
> 
> let me know εάν το πιάσει κανείς, ακόμα και αν δεν ενδιαφέρεται για link.



Ειμαι connect πανω σου αυριο θα στοχευσω κανονικα οποτε μετα τις 1300 μπορεις να κανεις και εσυ μια στοχευση καιρου επιτρεποντος.

----------


## nikolas_350

Συγνώμη βρε Γιώργο μου αλλά 2 hop είμαστε από Νασος -Τιτάνας
Επίσης έχω ελευθέρα interface αλλά δεν μπορώ να βάλω άλλο πιάτο. Εάν μπορέσω να βγάλω και άλλη διαδρομή θα είναι με grid.  ::

----------


## commando

> Συγνώμη βρε Γιώργο μου αλλά 2 hop είμαστε από Νασος -Τιτάνας
> Επίσης έχω ελευθέρα interface αλλά δεν μπορώ να βάλω άλλο πιάτο. Εάν μπορέσω να βγάλω και άλλη διαδρομή θα είναι με grid.


ok no problem man

----------


## GSF

> Ένα if εκπέμπει και από εδώ προς Ηλιούπολη με μια πολύ ευρυγώνια κεραία.
> πιάνει οριακά από Βύρωνα (Eufonia) μέχρι λίγο από Αγ. Δημήτριο.
> 
> let me know εάν το πιάσει κανείς, ακόμα και αν δεν ενδιαφέρεται για link.


νικόλα ανέβηκα σήμερα ταράτσα που είχε ακόμα ήλιο και πρέπει να έχω καλή οπτική προς εσένα.. δυστυχώς δεν είχα σκάλα σήμερα για να βγάλω και φώτος.
το rspro το έχω σχεδόν έτοιμο στο κουτάκι του οπότε μόλις στήσω και τα πιάτα θα σου πώ...

----------


## nikolas_350

Για εσένα έχω έτοιμο άλλο if / antenna στο πιάτο που βλέπει τον Pama με dual feeder
Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα πες μου να το ανοίξω αλλά να θυμάσαι ότι θα είναι με οριζόντια πόλωση (το καλώδιο στο feeder θα είναι από το πλάι). Έτσι για να δούμε εάν και πόσο καλά μπορεί να παίξει τέτοιο setup και μετά αποφασίζεις αναλόγως με της ευκαιρίες που θα έχεις και για άλλα link.

----------


## devilman

δεν θα παίξει καλά όταν δουλευουν ταυτοχρονα . το έχω δοκιμάσει εγώ. Αν βγουν και τα δύο λίνκς πές μου..

----------


## nikolas_350

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=35385&page=1
Εάν αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό ως δοκιμή, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που προτείνω.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν και δεν ξέρω το αποτέλεσμα, οφείλουμε να το δοκιμάσουμε αφού γεωγραφικά μάς έκατσε οι 2 κόμβοι που βλέπω να έχουν <0,5 μοίρες διαφορά.
Άμα δε κάτσει δεν έκατσε. Άμα κάτσει βλέπουμε. 
Μέχρι τότε θα είναι έτυμο άλλο feeder με ανακλαστήρα .

----------


## devilman

ακου τι δοκίμασα.  ::  
2 cm9 εγώ και απέναντι μου στην ίδια ευθεία ο alexbo kai o geioa με ξεχωριστες καρτες ο καθένας για μένα
εγώ έχω ενα dual polarity feeder. O geioa εχει βαλει οριζόντια πόλωση ο alexbo κάθετη.
συνδέω και τις δύο κάρτες πάνω στο dual polarity feeder καθετης και οριζόντιας πόλωσης αντίστοιχα.
κανει connect κανονικά και στους δύο. τραβάς speedtest 100% 40 mbit me nstream αλλά όταν είναι να πάρεις
κάτι και απο τους δύο ταυτόχρονα η να routaρει πάπαλα πέφτει το ccq τέζα.
Αν κατάλαβα αυτό θες να κάνεις. δοκίμασε το και μου λές(οι συχνότητες δεν ήταν ίδιες εννοείται)

----------


## nikolas_350

Μάλιστα, κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## papashark

Υπόψιν έχω και έναν καινούργιο κόμβο με 2 Ifs ελεύθερα 

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19269

Έχω βγάλει ήδη το πρώτο λινκ με τον Mikev 11644

----------


## JB172

Επειδή ο Valis http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6519 έχει πρόβλημα με την πρόσβαση στο forum και δεν μπορεί να κάνει login,
ψάχνει για links. Pama είχατε link μαζί. Ενδιαφέρεσαι? Δεν έχει κουνήσει το πιάτο του.

----------


## JB172

Για link προς Ηλιούπολη ψάχνει και ο a45 http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14694. Εχει ήδη ένα link με έναν δικό μου κόμβο.

----------


## GSF

> Επειδή ο Valis http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6519 έχει πρόβλημα με την πρόσβαση στο forum και δεν μπορεί να κάνει login,
> ψάχνει για links. Pama είχατε link μαζί. Ενδιαφέρεσαι? Δεν έχει κουνήσει το πιάτο του.


σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί ο pama ίσως να βγάλουμε μαζί. το AP του χρήστου το πιάνω απο το μπαλκόνι μου, όπως και του dsfak.  ::  
βέβαια απο την ταράτσα μου δεν ξέρω τι παίζει γιατι έχω μπροστά μου ένα κτίριο..
θα μάθουμε σύντομα

----------


## pama

> Επειδή ο Valis http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6519 έχει πρόβλημα με την πρόσβαση στο forum και δεν μπορεί να κάνει login,
> ψάχνει για links. Pama είχατε link μαζί. Ενδιαφέρεσαι? Δεν έχει κουνήσει το πιάτο του.


Το πιατακι που ειχα με τον vali δεν εχει κουνηθει!Μονο το Ntype και την καρτα του εχω βγαλει αλλα αυτα ειναι ευκολα!
Για τον Χρηστο παντα θα υπαρχει θεση σε εμενα!

----------


## pama

> Για link προς Ηλιούπολη ψάχνει και ο a45 http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14694. Εχει ήδη ένα link με έναν δικό μου κόμβο.


Θα ηθελα πολυ να κανει μαζι μου ενα link αλλα εσυ μετα εχεις με τον Nικολα νομιζω,σωστα?
Επειδη εχω και εγω μετον Νικο νομιζω οτι θα ηταν ασκοπο να κανω εγω Link!

----------


## pama

> Υπόψιν έχω και έναν καινούργιο κόμβο με 2 Ifs ελεύθερα 
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19269
> 
> Έχω βγάλει ήδη το πρώτο λινκ με τον Mikev 11644


Απο εκει δεν μπορω να βοηθησω!Δυστυχως!

----------


## GSF

το Σάββατο θα ανοίξει ο κόμβος #11126 όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για λινκ ας γυρίσει κάποιο πιάτο προς τα εμένα  ::

----------


## klarabel

Σήμερα είναι μέρα για ταρατσάδες !

----------


## kakalos

Κι εγώ έχω ελεύθερα ifs.Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς από Καλλιθέα έχω καλή οπτική προς εκεί

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Κόμβος 2125, Γλυφάδα.
Έχω 1 free interface A/N με 1 μέτρο πιάτο και κοιτάζει περίπου Πειραιά 
με ssid: awmn-2125-searching BBLink 
στους 5720.

----------


## acd_ex

Acd_ex #14852 Κερατσινι

1 if που περιμενει με εξαιρετικη οπτικη.
Αλλα 2 πιθανα αν υπαρχουν ενδιαφερομενοι.

----------


## vis

Το if έκλεισε !
visif.jpg pic5.png
freeif.jpg

----------


## panoscnr

panoscnr #2060 κ.Ηλιουπολη
είναι έτοιμο 1 IF 802.11a και ψάχνει ταίρι (μπορεί να γυρίσει οπουδήποτε).

Ετοιμάζονται άλλα 2 IF για μελλοντικά BB links όποιος θέλει γυρνάει από εδώ IF και κάνουμε το κονέ μετά συννενοήσεως.

----------


## lx911

μιλα με tolishawk να δεις αν βλεπεστε... εχει ελευθερο IF

----------


## panoscnr

OK θα μιλήσω μαζί του. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## indian

παίδες έχω και εγώ ένα ελεύθερο if που κάθεται..

----------


## mikemtb

καλησπερα! σε λιγο καιρο θα ειμαι στο 20094. εσενα σε βλεπω για πλακα.. αλλα δυστηχως μονο εσενα, το σπιτι λογο θεσης,δεν εχει προοπτικες. 
Οτι θελεις δεν ξερω... 
(πολυ θα ηθελα να φτιαξω κατι σαν αυτο! http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7230 )

----------


## indian

@mikemtb μίλησα με ένα παιδί από πειραιά.. είναι ήδη στραμμένο προς τα εκεί το if.. εάν τελικά δεν βγει με πειραιά.. θα σε ενημερώσω.. thnks πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον σου.. Και μιας και θα είμαστε τόσο κοντά.. όταν έρθεις.. κάνουμε κάνα μάζεμα μπας και οργανωθούμε καλύτερα...

----------


## mikemtb

μα εννοειται οτι θα το παλεψεις με την συνδεση με πειραια! οσο περισοτερα λινκσ εχουμε με το υπολοιπο δικτυο, τοσο το καλυτερο. και στην τελικη βαζω ενα μικρο πιατακι και συνδεομαι στο access point σου,σιγα! εγω κανω τωρα ανακαινιση στο ισογειο (αμα περασεις θα το δεις ειναι γιαπι!! ) και υπολογιζω μεχρι το πασχα να μου παρει. οποτε θα τα ξαναπουμε! καλη συνεχεια

----------


## stefanos

υπάρχει IF ελευθερο στο Π. Φαληρο για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο τώρα κοιταει προς Ηλιούπολη (Looking 2)

----------


## makrisv

Καλησπέρα!1 

Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if. ... Κόμβος 6445. 
Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανένας..

----------


## tolishawk

ελεύθερο λινκ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## indian

παίδες υπάρχει ελεύθερο if

----------


## mikemtb

> παίδες υπάρχει ελεύθερο if


το χαλας για καποιον στα 50 μετρα? η λες να πεταξουμε κανα utp απ τις ταρατσες??  ::

----------


## ydin

1 ελευθερο IF

Πιατο 100αρι, καρτα RB52H-n. Κοιταμε προς Πειραια και εκπεμπουμε  με ssid "awmn-20689-bbsearch"
συχνοτητα 5300MHz, σε Α/Ν κάθετη πόλωση.

----------


## range

1if 

Κιτσι 5 ghz
Χατζηρια 5 ghz
Λαγονησι 2,4 ghz

----------


## commando

λογω απωλειας τους τελευταιους μηνες των λινκς με kokkasgt,vabiris,convict,matsulas, υπαρχουν 4 ελευθερα λινκ (κ ενας 8πλος ανταπτορας που καθετε)

----------


## klarabel

Καλημέρα Γιώργο. 
Ασύνδετος δηλ. ? 
Tά λίνκ με Nasos765, Anman, & Erasma δεν παίζουν ?

----------


## commando

παιζουν αυτα

----------


## nikolas_350

Από Δάφνη #6801 υπάρχουν ελεύθερα.
Ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει προς Αγ. Δημήτριο και κάτω Ηλιούπολη.
Ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει Βύρωνα Υμηττό, Καρέας, και λίγο αρχές Ηλιούπολης.
Μια grid & ένα 2x2 panel για πιο κοντινά.

----------


## commando

> Από Δάφνη #6801 υπάρχουν ελεύθερα.
> Ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει προς Αγ. Δημήτριο και κάτω Ηλιούπολη.
> Ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει Βύρωνα Υμηττό, Καρέας, και λίγο αρχές Ηλιούπολης.
> Μια grid & ένα 2x2 panel για πιο κοντινά.


Oπτικη εχουμε θεωρητικα μπορεις να γυρισεις κατι να κοιταει λιγο πιο αριστερα απο τιτανα?
Για Υμηττο -Βυρωνα-Ηλιουπολη οσοι ενδιαφερονται βλεπω μεχρι πλατεια ανεξαρτησιας και προς Αθηνα απο κει και δεξια προς ηλιουπολη δεν γινεται.

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλά το link βγαίνει για πλάκα αφού πριν 2 χρόνια είχες κάνει connect στην grid που κοίταγε αλλού.
Το θέμα είναι ότι απέχουμε 2-3 hop από 3 διαφορετικούς δρόμους 
Nasos-titanas
Erasma – sv1gsd – tompap
Erasma – sv1gsd – ipduh

Άμα δεν μας κάτσει τίποτα καλύτερο και τα έχουμε να κάθονται, το βλέπουμε ξανά.

----------


## commando

πιστευω κΑλο θα βγει αν το γυρισουμε κ σε Ν γιατι με ερασμα μπουκωνει οποτε γυρνα κ μιλαμε

----------


## nikolas_350

ok σε 10 λεπτά θα κοιτάει προς τα έκει.

----------


## commando

ok thanks

----------


## commando

> ok σε 10 λεπτά θα κοιτάει προς τα έκει.


λογικα και τα 2 λινκ βγαινουνε θα χρειαστουν εκατερωθεν στοχευσεις αλλα προσεχως θα βγει λινκ με nikolasc350 kai vabiris nikaia

----------


## Convict

> λογικα και τα 2 λινκ βγαινουνε θα χρειαστουν εκατερωθεν στοχευσεις αλλα προσεχως θα βγει λινκ με nikolasc350 kai vabiris nikaia



Μια χαρά , οπότε 8α είμαστε και στα 3 hop με διαδρομή φωτιά.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δυστυχώς για άλλη μια φορά παίξανε και χάσαμε.
Δεν βγαίνει με καθαρή οπτική.  ::

----------


## commando

> Δυστυχώς για άλλη μια φορά παίξανε και χάσαμε.
> Δεν βγαίνει με καθαρή οπτική.


Παρα την ψυξη που μου κληροδοτησε η Κυριακατικη προσπαθεια αξιζε για την τιμη των οπλων,για λιγο η ρημαδα η πολυκατοικια ισως αργοτερα βαλω bullet σε αντιδιαμετρικο σημειο ομως που θα παει....

----------


## Convict

> Παρα την ψυξη που μου κληροδοτησε η Κυριακατικη προσπαθεια αξιζε για την τιμη των οπλων,για λιγο η ρημαδα η πολυκατοικια ισως αργοτερα βαλω bullet σε αντιδιαμετρικο σημειο ομως που θα παει....


Σίγουρα, bullet και groove είναι για τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Προσωπικά με ένα groove που έχω είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Αν δεν σε πειράζει η 100αρα ethernet προχώρα το . Πλέον το αμόλα καλούμπα δεν χρειάζεται συν ότι μπορείς να πας το πιάτο όπου γουστάρεις ακόμα και απέναντι στον γείτονα.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Παρα την ψυξη που μου κληροδοτησε η Κυριακατικη προσπαθεια αξιζε για την τιμη των οπλων,για λιγο η ρημαδα η πολυκατοικια ισως αργοτερα βαλω bullet σε αντιδιαμετρικο σημειο ομως που θα παει....


Όποτε θες, μου λες  :: 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

----------


## meres

Υπάρχει κανα ελέυθερο if στην περιοχή Π.Φάληρο - Τζιτζιφιές - Μοσχάτο; Περισσέυουν κάτι 5άρια Nanostation, θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω και αν πάει καλά βάζουμε πιατάκια κλπ. Φωτό υπάρχουν στο wind (4042)

----------


## ydin

Καλησπερα

Εχω ενα πιατο 1.10 γυρισμενο προς Πειραια απο τον 20689. Καρτα εχω ΡΒ52Ηn, οποτε μπορουμε να παιξουμε καλα. Εκπεμπω στους 5260 σαν "awmn-20689-searching for BB link"

----------

